# How low do you let it go?



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Just wondering how low do you let the fuel gauge go before you fill up? I'm down to a line before E and still showing 122 miles to empty. I'm going to fill up now, but was wondering if anyone lets it get down any farther? So far I have gone 611 miles on this tank.


----------



## Cruze2.0TD (Feb 12, 2014)

As for actual range I'm not sure, but usually I fill up when it is just above the red zone. About one or two ticks before it actually reaches the red zone. I try to always fill up before the low fuel light comes on. I'm not sure if it is something to actually be concerned with or more so a myth, but apparently running too low can shorten the life of the fuel pump because it uses the fuel to keep itself cool. I actually started a thread on this a while ago. This is the other thread that I had started on it. Basically the consensus at the end seemed to me, don't purposely run it really low. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...iscussion/82969-how-low-too-low-run-fuel.html


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

I fear overheating the pump. Refill at about 1/4 tank. Usually around 375 miles or about 40 mpg


----------



## JoeInMilwaukee (Dec 10, 2014)

On average, I refill my 2014 Cruze LS (1.8L gasoline engine) after every 400 miles. In really cold weather it might be after 375 miles. The longest distance between refuelings has been 425 miles at the beginning of April.

I agree with Beelzebubba--don't let it get too low or the pump might overheat.


- Joe


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

One of the things I like about my diesel is the extended range. I take full advantage of it too by adding 1 gallon after the nozzle clicks off and running it well below the low fuel light. I have heard the stories about fuel pumps overheating from low fuel but they are all anecdotal and I don't know if I buy it. I very often drive until there is no more miles countdown. It starts saying LOW. And even then I might go 15-20 more miles.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

This is another huge factor in how far one can get for range. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Always below E. When my 'Low Fuel' light comes on, I check the DTE, add it to the mileage, and aim for a few miles before that.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I've seen the LOW warning a few times now. With that being said, if I have to, I'll go as long as I can (in the summer months anyway).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I routinely take my ECO MT down to less than 100 miles to empty. I don't care for the extra stress on the driver when the tank says "low", but don't have a problem with double-digit range remaining.


----------



## LS2 BLAZER (Apr 12, 2015)

Never below a 1/4 tank for me...


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

diesel said:


> One of the things I like about my diesel is the extended range. I take full advantage of it too by adding 1 gallon after the nozzle clicks off and running it well below the low fuel light. I have heard the stories about fuel pumps overheating from low fuel but they are all anecdotal and I don't know if I buy it. I very often drive until there is no more miles countdown. It starts saying LOW. And even then I might go 15-20 more miles.


:laugh:

Brave stuff for a diesel.

Do not try this with a VW TDi....that HPFP is pricey.

Plus, if you run out of diesel, well, there you are. You cannot just pour in more diesel and go.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes you can. Our diesels don't need to be primed like lesser quality or older engines 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Beelzebubba said:


> I fear overheating the pump. Refill at about 1/4 tank. Usually around 375 miles or about 40 mpg


The pump is cooled internally by the fuel running through it, not externally by the fuel surrounding the casing. This is hasn't been a concern for over a decade.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

The pump itself sits in its own little bucket of fuel anyway


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

When I switched to 93 I let it go a few miles past the fill up warning. Other then that I refill weekly, usually about half a tank.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wasney said:


> When I switched to 93 I let it go a few miles past the fill up warning. Other then that I refill weekly, usually about half a tank.


Hopefully you're not putting 93 octane into a CTD.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Have driven another 50 miles when the LOW indicator came on.

I usually don't fill up till I am on E.

Last tank I filled up just shy of 800 miles on it.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm going to start waiting until the low light comes on to see how far I'm getting to a tank


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## StudentDriver (Mar 14, 2015)

Personally I've gone past E. The fuel range indicator switches to just saying low instead of range.


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

money_man said:


> Yes you can. Our diesels don't need to be primed like lesser quality or older engines





Page 9-61 of the owners manual said:


> Running Out of Fuel (Diesel)
> Running out of diesel fuel requires priming after fuel is added. With engine switched off, turn ignition key to ON, wait approximately 15 seconds, and turn key to LOCK to perform priming operation. Perform this operation three times or more while the engine is switched off, to avoid air entering the fuel line.


I will usually run until I'm under 100 miles and will be passing one of the two stations on my commute that has reasonably priced diesel. Sometimes that's at 80 miles, sometimes it's under the low light. 

Judging by how much fuel I put in, and my MPG, I think there is another gallon to gallon and a half in the tank after the DTE hits 0. I've not tested this, but I know I've gotten my DTE to under 10 miles before, and still only put 14.5 in the tank.


----------



## Sperry (Aug 3, 2013)

Normally fill up between 750 - 900 miles.. that usually is with the warning light on..


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

For me, it's not the miles to empty that makes me nervous, it's the fuel gauge sitting on E. It's just habit to fill at 1/8th of a tank. Perhaps this is a bad habit from driving cars that don't get such great fuel mileage. In my 2010 Camaro SS, you looked for a station at 1/4 tank. Getting 17mpg can have that effect.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The pump is cooled internally by the fuel running through it, not externally by the fuel surrounding the casing.


At low fuel warning there is only 2.5 gallons in the tank, there is a chance turning a corner or up hill the fuel pump will not be sucking in fuel consistently & could overheat the pump. Easiest way to avoid this possible scenario is to fuel well before its that low to begin with. Think the reason GM leaves such a large reserve at empty is because of people who ignore the gauge and fill before its empty, would probably have to replace allot more fuel pumps under warranty because of this lazy practice. 

Also why not just fill the tank at 1/4 tank? Based on average speed I get well over 10 hours of drivetime before I would ever need to fill up again, which means I'm probably stopping for some other need anyway. What benefit is there to run it until its bone dry? 

I have never had a fuel pump that needed replaced and after talking with a few mechanic friends they claimed its typically the people who run with low fuel that have issues. I think I will stick to filling before I gets to E.


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I've driven every car....and even my Honda Gold Wing....well past the point of the low fuel light coming on with nearly every tank of fuel...never have I had a problem with the fuel pump on anything I've owned.


----------



## StudentDriver (Mar 14, 2015)

Well.... I don't have the ability to buy gas every time when the gas light comes on.... so....


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

My diesel cruze is a commuter so i get the light probably every other tank. No problems so far. I've had to replace 2 Vortec fuel pumps so hopefully Chevy figured out the problem 10 years later.


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

LS2 BLAZER said:


> Never below a 1/4 tank for me...


same here.


----------

